# pics of My new jaguar



## skools717 (Mar 29, 2008)

i got a new 8 inch jaguar today tell me what you think :thumb:





































sorry about the quality


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Nice!! What a gorgeous fish! Jags are one of the fish on my wish list....


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Nice pickup! :thumb: 
I also like the way you've got those sprigs of plants sticking out from between the rockwork.

BV


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

very nice, but he looks a bit skinny.


----------



## skools717 (Mar 29, 2008)

gage said:


> very nice, but he looks a bit skinny.


ya im gonna have to beef him up a bit opcorn:


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Sweet fish  Nice find very nice! They are such a beautiful fish.


----------

